# What state are you from?



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I know some peoples info says where you are from but for those who dont say where are you from? I'm from Oregon seem to me like there are alot of people from Georiga on this forum.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out the frapper map http://www.frappr.com/fishforums.

Yes this forum started in GA before it was sold to Shaggy and there are still a lot of us because we have the AAAA section.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

AAAA..????? is that like for alchoholics or something?..wait....maybe the automobile thingy..
lololol....

how many members in the atlanta club;any idea?

i am from cleveland ohio..and a member of the Cleveland Aquarium Society..one of the oldest and possibly the oldest aquarium society in the US.......
i always try to encourage folks to try to find a club in their area...they are great groups.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm stuck here in backwater Oklahoma.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Atlanta Area Aquarium Association is the what AAAA stands for. We just hosted the American Cichlid Association, ACA convention in July. 75 to 100 members as of the convention. R.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

North St. Paul Minnesota


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm in GA, but I'm from IL


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in a little tiny town in Maine next to a big city. Being next to the city everybody overlooks this town. I like it that way


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm from Georgia but Im not part of the AAA


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in Houston, TX so I am going to join the Houston Fish Box sometime, but this was the first forum that popped up for me in Google.


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm from Indianapolis and I have a betta.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm from Boston! Part of the Boston Aquarium Society!


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm from the State of Confusion, but frequently visit the State of Denial


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in NJ and it smells like fish poo most of the time


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

lohachata said:


> i am from cleveland ohio..and a member of the Cleveland Aquarium Society..one of the oldest and possibly the oldest aquarium society in the US.......


I think the Boston club has you beat by a few years (1916 vs 1923) - but either way, that's a long long time :mrgreen: and I agree, clubs are great.

Back to the topic - Massachusetts, here.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm from the _Windy City_/Chi-town/Chicago, IL. Actually I'm about 30 miles south, thank god. I can't deal with all the chaos. I have actually been meeting new people in the fish hobby locally, thanks to craigslist. Someone posted albino bristlenose plecos and when I went to pick them up the couple showed me all their tanks in the basement and I left with a bunch of free stuff. Food, algae scraper, sponge filter, etc, etc. Turns out they're also in charge of monthly meetings in Alsip, if anyone's in the local area. It's called Green Aquarist Society of Greater Chicagoland. They meet the first Friday of every month at 7:30p. It's in Alsip Village Hall 4500 123rd St. Alsip, IL 60803. They also told me about a fish auction in January, The Champaign Area Fish Exchange 2009 Auction. It's Saturday January 17th 108 Water St. Urbana, IL. Doors open 8am Auction Starts at 10:30a go to champaignfish.com.


----------



## iso2k4 (Oct 20, 2008)

South West Georgia!


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm about an hour outside of Sacramento, California!


----------



## ucdxmisty (Oct 16, 2008)

I live in a little town called North Judson which is in Indiana. My younger years where in Harvey IL though, so I'm not a Hoosier. LOL

and Mark (RMC) you have more then a Betta!

Pam


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally from Dutchess County, NY, currently at school in Lower Westchester County, NY.


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

I live in NJ


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Apparently I'm the only one from Utah, sad day.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ohio*

I'm a buckeye here! Although Buckeye football isn't too much to be proud of lately!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

California


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm from New York, where everything is illegal. This includes firecrackers, piranha, and Algaefix. Anything that isn't illegal is taxed at four times the average rate. I've lived all over this state (NYC, Westchester, Syracuse, Buffalo) and for a brief stint in Italy. Despite the oppression, I plan on moving back to New York City as soon as possibly, hopefully Manhattan. If I'm lucky I'll find an apartment big enough to fit me and a small fish tank.


----------

